# 2010 Nissan Altima 2.5sl vs. 2009 Nissan altima 2.5sl



## umair393 (May 23, 2011)

Ok so i wanted to buy a stillen exhaust for my 2010 nissan altima 2.5sl sedan. and i saw that it says 08,09 and i wanted to know if it will fit on my 2010, is there any difference? and the links to everything are listed :

Stillen Exhaust: STILLEN : STILLEN Altima Exhaust Systems

Sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLMmAPAe3aw

Please Help me out guys. or can someone find me the same exhust for my 2010 altima that will make it sound just like the video above. Thanks :newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I think it sounds like junk, but maybe that's just me. Click the "contact us" tab at the Stillen site and it will give you the phone number and e-mail for technical assistance. They should be able to tell you if the 08-09 system will work on your 2010 model.


----------

